# Any Guardamar people on here?



## Metalpetal (Jul 11, 2015)

We're currently trying to shortlist a few places to visit in September to start to hone in on a location to purchase a holiday apartment in. One place I love the look of is Guardamar Des Segura - but although I've found some lovely photos and some info on forums/pages such as this, I've picked up mixed views so far!

Our budget is small - £50k for a 1 or 2 bed apartment. Is that realistic in Guardamar? There are places listed within that budget on a few sites, but an agent I spoke to said its a very pricey village and we would be unlikely to secure anything within our budget.

Any info - and general reviews about the area would be much appreciated thank you! 

P


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

We have been looking in this area and have found a two bed house in La Marina for e57.000. Looking here suggests there are one or two. 
Advice is prices will go up now until the end of August so check again in September or when you are here. If you want to meet up when you visit PM me and we can arrange that.


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

Guardamar isn't cheap. However, if you're prepared to come back slightly off the coast, there are some good buys to be had. Urb. La Marina as has been mentioned above (approx 4km from the beach). A 1 bed terraced house can be had for around the 35k euro mark and upwards depending on area and condition. You have around 70k euros to spend (inc fees...) so you could most likely stretch to something 2 bed there for that sort of money. Guardamar is fairly close for visiting in the car.

I think anything that you find in that price range in Guardamar will be well back from the beach, most likely up by the main dual carriageway....

I've always found it a nice town to visit, eat out in and go to the beach. I have never stayed there however. Urb. La Marina however, I have been holidaying in for the last 6 years. Some folk slag it off. It's a very large urb. Personally, I think it ticks a lot of boxes for not a lot of money in the current climate. You should come over on a couple of fact finding trips and look around the general area.


----------



## Metalpetal (Jul 11, 2015)

Simon22 said:


> We have been looking in this area and have found a two bed house in La Marina for e57.000. Looking suggests there are one or two.
> Advice is prices will go up now until the end of August so check again in September or when you are here. If you want to meet up when you visit PM me and we can arrange that.


Thanks for the reply Simon  Do you know the area well? Did you consider other villages? There do seem to be places in our price range - not a load, but a few. And we'll definitely visit while we're there in September. I will let you know and if we can arrange to meet that would be great. You can give us the insider info by that time!! ;-)


----------



## Metalpetal (Jul 11, 2015)

SteveScot said:


> Guardamar isn't cheap. However, if you're prepared to come back slightly off the coast, there are some good buys to be had. Urb. La Marina as has been mentioned above (approx 4km from the beach). A 1 bed terraced house can be had for around the 35k euro mark and upwards depending on area and condition. You have around 70k euros to spend (inc fees...) so you could most likely stretch to something 2 bed there for that sort of money. Guardamar is fairly close for visiting in the car.


Thanks Steve! To clarify, the £50-55k price bracket is purchase price only. We're allowing c.15% on top of that for fees. So hopefully that means we can keep this area on our list of possibilities! I'll check out La Marina online...

Thanks again


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Well this is one of the areas we have considered and will recheck when we go,in September. We do like it. And also loved the Village of Algorfa. And saw a lovely 2bed and 2 bath in the centre of a lovely village Plaza surrounded by lemon and orange trees. just 60,000 euros. But we reall would like a villa as wil be our forever home now retired. Also looked along the whole coastline through to The edge of Murcia. We're going for 3 months in September to try and find our home. Interesting to see how we both get on?


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Metalpetal said:


> Thanks for the reply Simon  Do you know the area well? Did you consider other villages? There do seem to be places in our price range - not a load, but a few. And we'll definitely visit while we're there in September. I will let you know and if we can arrange to meet that would be great. You can give us the insider info by that time!! ;-)


We have looked at several areas but nothing very remote, we want to be fairly social and my wife is not keen on driving so everything had to be walkable. The only exception is the beach which is a 15 min drive. So we concentrated on 15 mins from the beach areas and there is a lot of choice. Because we brought our cat we did not look at apartments but they seemed to be available everywhere we went. 
Anything we can do to help just let us know.


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

Metalpetal said:


> We're currently trying to shortlist a few places to visit in September to start to hone in on a location to purchase a holiday apartment in. One place I love the look of is Guardamar Des Segura - but although I've found some lovely photos and some info on forums/pages such as this, I've picked up mixed views so far!
> 
> Our budget is small - £50k for a 1 or 2 bed apartment. Is that realistic in Guardamar? There are places listed within that budget on a few sites, but an agent I spoke to said its a very pricey village and we would be unlikely to secure anything within our budget.
> 
> ...


Hi, Guardamar was where I was originally planning to live when I moved here, mainly because two lots of friends who live in Spain said they thought I would like it. I booked into a hotel there for 3 weeks in December 2013 with the intention of finding a flat to rent. I soon found it really wasn't for me. It's hard to say why, it has a lovely seafront and marina area with a really nice nature reserve, but I just didn't feel like I could live there. There was nothing I could put my finger on, it just didn't appeal to me. I would say you would feel more comfortable in Guardamar if you could speak Spanish well, which I couldn't at that time, and if you can then it may well be for you. In the end, I spent a week travelling around that coast looking for a place to settle, before I landed in El Campello, fell in love with the place, and have been here ever since!

Re La Marina, I have recently been there with a friend, and to me it had a very British feel. There were some very pretty properties there, some nice looking shops, cafes and bars, and if it had better public transport links I might have ended up there. I'm sure the social life would be good! But I don't drive, so I love the tram system here which runs between Alicante and Benidorm, with train links to Denia. So I have ended up in a pretty seaside town, with many friends of all nationalities, and am even learning to speak Spanish!!

I have to say the people on this forum were a great help to me when I was planning my move, and have been ever since. So you're in the right place to get the info you need.

Kerry


----------

